# ESFP Death Stare



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

INTJs seem to be renown for their ability to have infamous death stares surrounding this community. That makes me wonder what the death stares of an ESFP personality type - opposite of INTJ in all letters - would look like. If you're an ESFP and up for the challenge, post a picture of yourself with your best death stare. We must rally the ESFP troops on this one and release a new trend to the public eye that ESFPs are striking individuals themselves capable of rising to the ocassion in the death stare industry. Do it for the lulz. :dry:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

What does an INTJ death stare look like? Most of the ones I've witnessed have come from NFs


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

funcoolname said:


> What does an INTJ death stare look like? Most of the ones I've witnessed have come from NFs


http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/28897-intj-death-stare-showdown.html


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/28897-intj-death-stare-showdown.html


Hah, it looks familiar but I guess I never thought it was intimidating. Unless I've never actually seen one and the cameras just aren't capturing it in that thread. My ENFJ sister has a terrifying stare when she's pissed off.


----------

